# [PLEASE HELP] - How to record only computer sound and no mic sound



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

So, I want to record my games, but don't want to record comentary, as there is a lot of background noise. How do I do this!?!?! I'm on MAC ==


----------



## Harold (Dec 19, 2015)

You mute the mic in the OBS window.


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

how? if i try, both get muted


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

as you can see, i have this. which one do I mute?


----------



## Osiris (Dec 19, 2015)

My guess would be the one that says Mic/Aux....


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

That one mutes both


----------



## amsyar ZeRo (Dec 19, 2015)

Uh,just go to Settings->Audio then put 'Disabled' at the Mic/Aux section.


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

that disables game and mic audio, my friend


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 19, 2015)

pls someone help me


----------



## Harold (Dec 19, 2015)

Then you're doing something wrong in your audio routing.


----------



## amsyar ZeRo (Dec 20, 2015)

Wait a minute,what type of Source is Game Voice??


----------



## SenpaiLion (Dec 20, 2015)

bump coz need a lot of help!


----------



## Hrishi (May 20, 2022)

Try using screen capture and mute Mic/Aux there....


----------

